# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.6 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.5.6 is out! Added LG Factory Repair for USB UFS connection and more!  *Added LG Factory Repair support for devices connected via USB Qualcomm UFS loaders!*  *Added  support for Alcatel 5098O, Lenovo K10e70, Oppo A53, Stream System_B1,  Stream_B3, VFD 511, Wiko Ridge Fab 4G via USB and support for Alcatel  5098O,  LG K550, LG P769, Motorola XT1563, Samsung SM-G900F, Sony G3112  via eMMC.*  *Added new unique USB Qualcomm Loaders (UFS and eMMC) for different vendors' devices.*  *Added new general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders (eMMC) for MSM8976 and MSM8992.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.5.6 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Alcatel 5098O - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG K550 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG P769 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1563 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G900F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony G3112 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Alcatel 5098O - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo K10e70 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo A53 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Stream System_B1 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Rebainoor)**Stream_B3 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. MDxavi)**VFD 511 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Wiko Ridge Fab 4G - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. MDxavi)* -  Added LG Factory Repair support for devices connected via USB Qualcomm  UFS loaders! “*.tot”, “*.dz” and “*.kdz” firmwares are supported. 
- Added 3 new USB Qualcomm Loaders (UFS) for MSM8996 and MSM8998 for Samsung devices. 
- Added 10 unique Qualcomm USB Loaders (eMMC) for different vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *LG - added loaders for MSM8992**Lenovo - added loader for MSM8974**ZTE - added loaders for MSM8940 and MSM8976**VFD - added loader for MSM8909* - Added new general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders (eMMC) for MSM8976 and MSM8992. 
- Updated help and pinouts in SRF for Samsung GT-N8000, please re-download SRF file (thanks to Mr. kosmonaft). 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

